# Carnivorous Princess Yegrinna (Manhwa)



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 13, 2010)

*Carnivorous Princess Yegrinna*
Author: Hailgwon
Artist: KIM



Genres: Comedy  Fantasy  Romance  Shounen​


			
				Synposis yoinked from Baka-manga said:
			
		

> Shik-nam doesn't need women. Who needs them when you've got the catharsis of an intense math equation?
> 
> Then comes the complication. The animal kingdom is furious with what the world has become, so they sent Yegrinna, the dog princess, to punish the sinful humans for dirtying the world, and she lands right on top of him. Wait, what the hell?!



I don't usually read manhwa but this one caught my attention with the style and story. I like tales which have animals so it is one of those fun ones where we have characters that can switch between being human and animals. Girl who knows nothing about the human world wanting to make things right, who could resist the possible resulting humor?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2010)

It seems kinda cool, the manwhas like me think i preffer maga by far. i I guess I would give this one a try too


----------



## Inugami (Nov 13, 2010)

Dog King...there's a damn Dog King!

I just become a fan.

*Edit:* I just read the two chapters....I WANT MOAR!


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 14, 2010)

Dog ate his homework. 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh damn! it was so cool I need more of it


----------



## Inugami (Nov 14, 2010)

This character such a nerd ,  even the guy of SWOT was still affected by that gender called female.

Hope this group don't drop this manga...has so much lulz promise!


----------



## Enigma (Nov 14, 2010)

Stupid cliffhanger.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 14, 2010)

Just got back from looking for more info about this manwha. Only one volume has been release so far (I think recently), and the artist is a woman. She is godly, saw some pictures posted on the author site, and I want all of those color pages scanned in high quality now. I'm spoiling myself, but I'm not giving a damn right now.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 14, 2010)

Cool manga. Pretty interesting till now.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Just got back from looking for more info about this manwha. Only one volume has been release so far (I think recently), and the artist is a woman. She is godly, saw some pictures posted on the author site, and I want all of those color pages scanned in high quality now. I'm spoiling myself, but I'm not giving a damn right now.



link please?


----------



## 8 (Nov 14, 2010)

this must be the most hilarious thing i've read recently. 

his little sister is such a nice girl!


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 14, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> link please?



No. 















j/k


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh damn thanks, those color pages seemed so f*****g cool


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 27, 2011)

The art style looks cool, and the story sounds like fun. I'll check it out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 27, 2011)

great, finally the ch 3


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 28, 2011)

Pretty good Manwa. The bald eagle guy is so random. At first I was like oh yeah some female fanservice then I saw his bald patch and I was like ok..... The main characters right it's almost disturbing.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 1, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> *Spoiler*: __


lol the previous page fooled me.  I felt like a pervert when I thought he was doing you know what and it turned out he was just excited from solving a mathematical equation.


----------



## Raptorz (Sep 7, 2011)

Finally, I thought the Manhwa got dropped.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 25, 2011)

Chapter 6 of Yegrinna is out.
TCG's confession


*Spoiler*: __ 



A funny start, what a harsh brother he is when it comes to math. xD Didn't think that Yunhee had to save him though considering how well he was dodging things while reading and walking just a couple pages earlier. But if course witht he siblings link the princess gets won over. I wonder if there really will be a battle next chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2011)

Younger Shik was more of an ass than he is now. I was bawling over with laughter when he berated his sister over her test score with a genuinely happy face.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 10, 2011)

Huzzah, chapter 7:
not quick enough


*Spoiler*: __ 



But oh woah there baldy, I gave up any thoughts of him breaking free of the ceiling. But it doesn't look like that ended matters at all. Curious to see what other types will be sent on over to the human world for the princess. For some people being left with bunny ears and a tail might be considered a blessing. 





Kira Yamato said:


> Younger Shik was more of an ass than he is now. I was bawling over with laughter when he berated his sister over her test score with a genuinely happy face.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure he would regard me with horror for my lack of math skills. D:


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 16, 2011)

Lol, it might have been pretty amazing to see the dog king in the human kingdom. But haha, the princess is top dog for sure. Although I don't know of any female dogs that do it, just the silly boy ones. I look forward to seeing what class with her is like! And on the mating side of things...oh hoho. xDDD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 24, 2011)

Lol, looks like the princess isn't the only one bringing herself up on the school hierarchy by being a teacher. Shuroop became the top of the delinquents quite easily. The mate line was especially good. xD Looks like the introduction of some school drama to come, could be a fun change.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 28, 2011)

finally caught up with it, wonder what this new chick will do, will she do as Gaon  wants?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 30, 2011)

Shuroop's going to have a rough time with his growing affection for Yunhee. Even more hilarious was the too tight bra reaction, I know what that's like. xD After all the humor back to some action with Laonzena it looks like. Maybe the situation is something similar to what happened with Shik-nam, an old friendship falling apart.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice fight....lol at Suroop receiving the poison, also Shik fainting after his first kiss


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2011)

Yikes, she better come through and change Laozena's mind about humans, because I'm not fond of anyone betting my life and not having 100% certainty that they'll win :S


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 27, 2011)

Such a simple reasoning for the falling out between the princess and Laon. I would have expected something a at least a little less typical. But the laughter following that story was pretty good. xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 29, 2011)

What a situation he managed to get himself into in the bathroom. I thought he would end up being embarrassed by bursting out with Yegrinna still in the stall with him. But Laon made things a lot more interesting. Although I don't know why she thinks the girl is so horrible when she herself holds a grudge over thinking she had been wronged.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 7, 2012)

Something as simple as an apology affecting people and other creatures so clearly. And it looks like Yeggrina also learned about thanking someone, with great effect.  I had thought her brother willingly stuck to humans. But instead matters look to be the exact opposite. Which I suppose does make sense with Yeggrina being won over so that there would be some conflict.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 28, 2012)

this kido here

Knew it was coming, but still


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2012)

Any father would have fainted after coming back home to a den of sin


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 28, 2012)

you guys are so ahead of me


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 28, 2012)

loved that last part...father knocked out because of the shock of seeing his kids becoming adults


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 2, 2012)

Just read the extra as well, I do like Shurup and Younhee around each other so it was cute.  Chapter 15 also showed a beautiful to them in addition to the Princess. No dull days around even without enemies, that's for sure. xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 1, 2012)

Yegrinna isn’t bad at introducing herself at all. I guess it is a good thing all she did was sit on him and lick him? XD I don’t see her getting along with someone like Garimeh at all. But of course he has to show up with Choi and Yegrinna are working on reaching a better understanding of how they feel. Then there’s her brother to deal with. In trying to find them it looks they are just speeding along the process of getting torn apart.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 11, 2012)

Newest chap is out

his hypnosis will not fail even if the victim is aware of it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



im hoping that poor girl dosnt end up being raped as well, but im going to guess the robbers at least tied her up, and a fire was started, which would explain the charred room price and catboy walked into at the begining of this flashback. She may have burned to death..


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, had to have known something bad would happen to the girl. But for a little while I thought it was possible she started being cruel to him. It was at least something nice in their happy birthday together. If only he was able to focus on there having been a good person in his life instead of those bad people who ripped it all away.


----------

